# Friends who just drop off the face of the earth



## Dan the man

Maybe this has been brought up before but has anyone ever had a friend who never e-mails/texts back when you take initiative to see what's up. Used to be good friends with this guy I used to work with but anytime I ask how he is I never get a response. Don't know if I did something somewhere to piss him off but I'll never know. Heck, even responding telling me off would be better than no response, at least I know where I stand. I know everyone's busy with their lives but you should be able to take a minute for a person.


----------



## AxeDroid

Indeed.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

He doesn't want to be your friend. Just let it go and don't let it get to you too much.


----------



## minimized

I agree. It's just rude. I don't care what you have going on, you can take 5 minutes to send a message or something.

I hate not knowing why it's happening.


----------



## Ntln

I had an experience like this when I moved away. I lost contact with my best friend, perhaps the only really close friend I've ever had. I tried staying in contact through Facebook, Skype, etc. but eventually we just drifted apart. For a while, I was starting all the conversations and once I stopped taking initiative, we stopped talking entirely. I haven't spoken to him in almost a year. I don't think it's something to do with pissing him off, it's usually that you've drifted apart, they've made new friends and now have less interest in what's going on with you.


----------



## Tone

some have amnesia where they say they cannot remember & then tell you to kill yourself, even if you show them physical evidence.


----------



## littlemissbashful

I had a friend like that she just vanished one day she used to text me all the time and one day she stopped but then she started acting super weird hanging around a group of people that did drugs which she never did and one day I saw her and said hey did you fall off the face off the earth? My friend replied laughed and said no we so need to hang I'll text you well needless to say I am still waiting on that text.....


----------



## T Studdly

Had a friend who disapeared a few months back...

I think she might have committed suicide but I don't know...
Afraid to find out the truth


----------



## jc90

Yes. My best friend from high school actually. Me and him rarely talk anymore. I talk to my other friends more than I talk to him now. I've learned that as you get older, you will drift away from all kinds of people. I remember my parents talking about it, but I never thought it would happen to me. Unfortunately it happens to everybody. You just have to let life move on and run into new people. New relationships can actually be refreshing and keep life interesting.


----------



## h00dz

jc90 said:


> Yes. My best friend from high school actually. Me and him rarely talk anymore. I talk to my other friends more than I talk to him now. I've learned that as you get older, you will drift away from all kinds of people. I remember my parents talking about it, but I never thought it would happen to me. Unfortunately it happens to everybody. You just have to let life move on and run into new people. New relationships can actually be refreshing and keep life interesting.


I'll second this, people really do drift apart in life but when that happens it means there is room for someone else to enter it


----------



## jc90

h00dz said:


> I'll second this, people really do drift apart in life but when that happens it means there is room for someone else to enter it


Yeah. I mean, the main reason my best friend and I rarely talk is because he moved away, joined the air force, and is now married. Me and him just don't relate on anything at all anymore. It's kind of pisses me off in a way. It's not that I envy him, I just feel like he should make an effort to call or text me every now and then but instead he tells me I'm welcome to call any time. I'm not sure how I should take that, it just is what it is I guess. We keep in touch through facebook and RARELY text.


----------



## Neddy123

I had a friend once (a girl) who one minute was telling me i was really important to her and then just randomly started ignoring me.

I guess she was lying....

I was thinking last night how there is probably 10-15 people who a various times in the last 10 years i classed as friends who i now have nothing to do with.

Depressing


----------



## Tomfoolery

Yeah. Happened all the time. To the point that I don't really have friends anymore. I would love to get into contact with one friend of mine, we haven't spoke in over a year, but now his facebook account is deactivated and I don't have any other contact information.


----------



## lockS

Yep, a classmate/ friend I used to hang out with at uni always. All of a sudden just disappeared, haven't heard anything about since.


----------



## Letmebe

Yes..all the people who I once had have abandoned me and now I talk to my cats.


----------



## h00dz

Letmebe said:


> Yes..all the people who I once had have abandoned me and now I talk to my cats.


Glass half full, amirite?


----------



## Letmebe

h00dz said:


> Glass half full, amirite?


Sometimes on this topic yes, and on the upside my cats won't abandon me

Nor do they make excuses to not be around me, in fact they love being around me.


----------



## littlemissbashful

My friend who fell off the face the earth her birthday was yesterday ( I saw it on facebook) I could of wished her a happy birthday but since she was " supposed" to text me when I ran into about 2 months ago to hang out and I am still waiting on that text I decided not to. I feel bad in a way but in a way I don't since obviously she really isn't putting any effort into our friendship why should I even wish her a happy birthday ya know?


----------



## h00dz

Letmebe said:


> Sometimes on this topic yes, and on the upside my cats won't abandon me
> 
> Nor do they make excuses to not be around me, in fact they love being around me.


If only everyone was an animal...

wait wat.


----------

